# CNC plasma table build



## phaxtris (Jun 11, 2022)

been working on this for a little bit now, its pretty much a langmuir systems cross fire knock off, i bought the stl files off jdsgarage for the bearing blocks (and plans...wich i have deviated quite a bit). im not sure how long the 3d printed bearings blocks will last...time will tell

i designed a few of the msc pieces and 3d printed them, i have a bit to go yet, but its coming along


----------



## phaxtris (Jun 13, 2022)

After a bit of a learning curve with the various softwares and being unable to connect to my first break out board I was able to make it cut imaginary things this evening, yey!


----------



## David_R8 (Jun 13, 2022)

phaxtris said:


> After a bit of a learning curve with the various softwares and being unable to connect to my first break out board I was able to make it cut imaginary things this evening, yey!


Well done, what software is that?


----------



## phaxtris (Jun 13, 2022)

David_R8 said:


> Well done, what software is that?


Thanks 

Mach 3, and I used sheetcam to turn the DXF into g code

I'm hoping to actually get it cutting metal in the next week, not just air


----------



## David_R8 (Jun 14, 2022)

Which plasma machine are you using?


----------



## phaxtris (Jun 14, 2022)

David_R8 said:


> Which plasma machine are you using?



A hypertherm powermax45, I have a cutmaster 42 aswell, but it eats consumables, and I couldn't find any good info how to wire it up for CNC control...so I figured with the ease of hooking up the hypertherm and the reported good consumable life it was time to upgrade


----------



## David_R8 (Jun 14, 2022)

I have a cheap Cut 60 blowback start on mine and I just wired in a second connector that is controlled by my software. That was I can still use it as a hand held if I need it.


----------



## phaxtris (Jun 14, 2022)

David_R8 said:


> I have a cheap Cut 60 blowback start on mine and I just wired in a second connector that is controlled by my software. That was I can still use it as a hand held if I need it.



How well does that work (the cut60)? I thought about trying one of the Chinese cutters out, ended up going hypertherm because I do from time to time need to use the plasma on site and thought the possible reliability was worth it

Definitely having it so you can still use the hand torch is the way to go, I ended up buying the machine torch and cpc port for that very reason, I use it to rip sheets down...and of course on site from time to time


----------



## David_R8 (Jun 14, 2022)

phaxtris said:


> How well does that work (the cut60)? I thought about trying one of the Chinese cutters out, ended up going hypertherm because I do from time to time need to use the plasma on site and thought the possible reliability was worth it
> 
> Definitely having it so you can still use the hand torch is the way to go, I ended up buying the machine torch and cpc port for that very reason, I use it to rip sheets down...and of course on site from time to time


It works very well. I don't have a lot of time on it but so far it's been trouble free. I've looked at machine torches but I haven't bought one yet.


----------



## phaxtris (Jun 14, 2022)

Honestly I would have liked to have just used the hand torch and avoid buying the machine torch ... It was super expensive...but to use the hand torch it had to be opened up and safety's disabled, looked like a pretty permanent thing, and I'm not always the one using the plasma when it goes to site, so removing safety's not a great idea


----------



## David_R8 (Jun 14, 2022)

phaxtris said:


> Honestly I would have liked to have just used the hand torch and avoid buying the machine torch ... It was super expensive...but to use the hand torch it had to be opened up and safety's disabled, looked like a pretty permanent thing, and I'm not always the one using the plasma when it goes to site, so removing safety's not a great idea


The expense is the one reason I haven't bought a machine torch. I just can't justify it!


----------



## phaxtris (Jun 14, 2022)

David_R8 said:


> The expense is the one reason I haven't bought a machine torch. I just can't justify it!



yea i hear that!


----------



## phaxtris (Jun 23, 2022)

Some updates, ive been upping my fusion 360 game and designed and printed the floating z axis, it took a couple iterations, originally i tried with a magnetic breakaway torch mount, but the stiffness of the machine torch lead was just to much for the magnets, ditched that and went solid, the belts should skip before any damage can be done anyhow

made up the slats for the water table, and started on an enclosure, yes its small and tight, i am adding a fan.....i was trying to fit it in an off cut i had of .062 rather than chopping up a new chunk


----------



## phaxtris (Jun 26, 2022)

It lives ! I fought with the wrong setup for a few hours to get the floating z to work properly, so here it is, the first .....not complete....and second pieces cut....there is some fine tuning to be done....but she's functional, yey! I'm sure my wife will be happy to have me back...for a couple days anyhow


----------



## Tom O (Jun 27, 2022)

Nice


----------



## phaxtris (Aug 7, 2022)

An update to this, i found the cantilever y axis to not be rigid enough with the z axis initial height sensing

Close to the x no problem, further out the torch would touch down, flex the y axis up untill it tripped....and screw up all the backlash compensation programmed in, and drag the torch all over the material, sometimes dragging the material with it

I probabaly could have just ripped the z axis off and called it good.....but this is a project, that would be to easy and no fun

I've rebuilt it with round linear rails (overkill, but cheap and a time saver), an aluminum gantry, got rid of a bunch of 3d printed stuff, upgraded the x axis motor (higher torque and double shaft to drive both sides of the gantry)

I haven't tested it out yet, still need to wire the new x axis motor, and am working on a Arduino torch heigh controller

Anyways, everyone likes pictures, so here are some new ones


----------

